# Burn large ISO file cd?????HOW



## sunnyhanda

How to burn large iso file(3gb)(windows 7) into cd and also bootable,????? not dvd.

thanks


----------



## mx344

Doesn't sound legal, sir.


----------



## MMM

Quite honest I do not think you can do it.... Start googling.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Can't do it. CDs are at best 800MB I think, there's no way you could ram a 3GB ISO image in one. It's simply impossible, like hauling a boat with a Yaris...

Why would you need a CD instead of DVD anyway? DVD bootables should work just as well, unless the computer only has a CD drive... in which case you're out of luck.


----------



## TFT

hackapelite said:


> It's simply impossible, like hauling a boat with a Yaris...



Damn, So I either downsize the boat or change the car 

Nice too see you again :good:


----------



## sunnyhanda

hackapelite said:


> Can't do it. CDs are at best 800MB I think, there's no way you could ram a 3GB ISO image in one. It's simply impossible, like hauling a boat with a Yaris...
> 
> Why would you need a CD instead of DVD anyway? DVD bootables should work just as well, unless the computer only has a CD drive... in which case you're out of luck.




thanx all for ur reply, but i never asked that i want to fit all 3gb data in one cd. all i was asking with for example- i bought Assasin Creed video game, it was in 3 dvd's then i put 1st dvd in pc and press install. after few minuts it asked for 2nd dvd then 3rd dvd........
in same sense how can we make windows 7 iso split into 700mb and when i will install windows it should ask for cd's one by one.


----------



## ErikAlbert

As far as I know Windows 7 is sold on DVD, not on CD.
Create an ISO-file from the Windows 7 DVD and burn that ISO-file to an empty DVD and test this new DVD to be sure it works. Voilà


----------



## StrangleHold

sunnyhanda said:


> thanx all for ur reply, but i never asked that i want to fit all 3gb data in one cd. all i was asking with for example- i bought Assasin Creed video game, it was in 3 dvd's then i put 1st dvd in pc and press install. after few minuts it asked for 2nd dvd then 3rd dvd........
> in same sense how can we make windows 7 iso split into 700mb and when i will install windows it should ask for cd's one by one.


 
I understand what your saying. But why would you want to use three CD instead of one DVD?


----------



## ErikAlbert

StrangleHold said:


> I understand what your saying. But why would you want to use three CD instead of one DVD?


To make it more difficult, that's why I always say "Simplicity is always brilliant."


----------



## StrangleHold

ErikAlbert said:


> To make it more difficult, that's why I always say "Simplicity is always brilliant."


 
lol  

The dude might just have a CD drive. A 20/25 buck DVD/Burner would be a good investment. Gives me flash backs of the floppy install of Windows 95 and back.


----------



## ErikAlbert

StrangleHold said:


> lol
> 
> The dude might just have a CD drive. A 20/25 buck DVD/Burner would be a good investment. Gives me flash backs of the floppy install of Windows 95 and back.


LOL Very true. I remember the days when a harddisk of 30mb was a miracle and the laptop of IBM had a very small screen and weighed a tonne.


----------



## OvenMaster

sunnyhanda said:


> thanx all for ur reply, but i never asked that i want to fit all 3gb data in one cd.





			
				sunnyhanda said:
			
		

> How to burn large iso file(3gb)(windows 7) into cd and also bootable,????? not dvd.


Looks like you did just that, sir. This is why you got the replies you did.


----------

